# blue screen of death is NOT fun...



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

hello,
i am the not so proud owner of a hp pavillion a1730n. the specs are:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 / Dual-Core Processor 4600+ / 2GB DDR2 SDRAM / 320GB SATA Hard Drive / Genuine Windows Vista Premium 2048MB PC2-4200 DDR2 SDRAM memory (2x 1024MB for ultimate performance expandable to 4GB) 320GB 7200RPM Serial ATA Hard Drive SuperMulti DVD Optical Drive with LightScribe Technology/ 600 watt Thermaltake Purepower 2.0 PSU

Since the month i bought the computer, i have recieved "disk read error" and "disk boot failure" messages. now i have called hp support, and they sent me a replacment hard drive. now hp support is very unhelpful, so i have given up on them. now i have also replaced the 300 watt piece-of-crap PSU that the computer came with. now within the past month or so, i have recieved multiple BSODs a day. only once have i gotten an error report from microsoft, saying:


```
Windows has recovered from an unexpected error

Event Name: Blue Screen
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

BCCode: 1000007e
BCP1: C0000005
BCP2: 807F1A56
BCP3: 833CFC58
BCP4: 833CF954
OS Version: 6_0_6000
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Files That Describe the Problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini031608-01.dmp
C:\Users\CJ\AppData\Local\Temp\Wer-127764-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\CJ\AppData\Local\Temp\Wer42f8.tmp.version .txt


Now i know i had to analyze the minidump, and the .txt said:

Opened log file 'C:\debuglog.txt'
1: kd> .sympath srv*c:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
1: kd> .reload;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmnt;.logclose;q
Loading Kernel Symbols
.....................................
Loading User Symbols
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
Loading unloaded module list
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.
************************************************** *****************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
************************************************** *****************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck. Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem. Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003. This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG. This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG. This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 807f1a56, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 833cfc58, Exception Record Address
Arg4: 833cf954, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------




EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP:
ataport!IdePortScanChannel+0
807f1a56 0000 add byte ptr [eax],al

EXCEPTION_RECORD: 833cfc58 -- (.exr 0xffffffff833cfc58)
.exr 0xffffffff833cfc58
ExceptionAddress: 807f1a56 (ataport!IdePortScanChannel)
ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
Parameter[0]: 00000001
Parameter[1]: 00000001
Attempt to write to address 00000001

CONTEXT: 833cf954 -- (.cxr 0xffffffff833cf954)
.cxr 0xffffffff833cf954
eax=00000001 ebx=85b2ddc0 ecx=00000000 edx=8207eb85 esi=857b6958 edi=85b300e0
eip=807f1a56 esp=833cfd20 ebp=833cfd30 iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008 ss=0010 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=0030 gs=0000 efl=00010202
ataport!IdePortScanChannel:
807f1a56 0000 add byte ptr [eax],al ds:0023:00000001=??
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 821315ac
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 821117e0
00000001

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x7E

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: CODE_CORRUPTION

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 807f5e8d to 807f1a56

STACK_TEXT:
833cfd1c 807f5e8d 85b300e0 820fde7c 85b30028 ataport!IdePortScanChannel
833cfd30 8218c85a 85b30028 85b31300 84da4580 ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+0x3d
833cfd44 82078fa0 85b2ddc0 00000000 84da4580 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
833cfd7c 822254e0 85b2ddc0 833c4680 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
833cfdc0 8209159e 82078ea3 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !ataport
!chkimg -lo 50 -d !ataport
807f1006-807f102a 37 bytes - ataport!ChannelInitializeAcpiTiming

[ 8b ff 55 8b ec 8b 45 0c:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f102c-807f1038 13 bytes - ataport!ChannelInitializeAcpiTiming+26 (+0x26)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f103b-807f103c 2 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+9 (+0x0f)

[ 7f 80:00 00 ]
807f103e-807f1046 9 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+c (+0x03)

[ 74 2e 56 68 49 64 65 50:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1048-807f104c 5 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+16 (+0x0a)

[ 18 00 00 56 6a:60 32 0c 01 25 ]
807f104e-807f105c 15 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+1c (+0x06)

[ ff 15 4c f2 7e 80 85 c0:53 00 79 00 73 00 74 00 ]
807f105e-807f1062 5 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+2c (+0x10)

[ 00 74 0c 56 6a:6f 00 74 00 25 ]
807f1064-807f1070 13 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+32 (+0x06)

[ 50 e8 5e be ff ff 83 c4:5c 00 73 00 79 00 73 00 ]
807f1072-807f1086 21 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+40 (+0x0e)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:33 00 32 00 5c 00 6d 00 ]
807f1088-807f108e 7 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeCrbLog+10 (+0x16)

[ 8b 06 85 c0 74 13 6a:64 00 6c 00 6c 00 00 ]
807f1090-807f1098 9 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeCrbLog+18 (+0x08)

[ 50 ff 15 48 f2 7e 80 83:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f109a-807f109d 4 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeCrbLog+22 (+0x0a)

[ 83 a7 60 03:00 00 00 00 ]
807f10a1-807f10a5 5 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeCrbLog+29 (+0x07)

[ 5f 5e 5d c2 04:00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10a7-807f10b8 18 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeCrbLog+2f (+0x06)

[ cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff 55:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10ba - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+e (+0x13)

[ 08:00 ]
807f10bd-807f10be 2 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+11 (+0x03)

[ 57 6a:00 00 ]
807f10c0-807f10cd 14 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+14 (+0x03)

[ ff 15 4c f2 7e 80 8b f0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10cf-807f10db 13 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+23 (+0x0f)

[ 56 e8 f3 bd ff ff 8b 45:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10de-807f10e4 7 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+32 (+0x0f)

[ 88 4e 02 8a 80 04 11:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10e7-807f10f2 12 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+3b (+0x09)

[ 83 c4 0c 88 06 5f 8b c6:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10f4-807f110c 25 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+48 (+0x0d)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f110f-807f1126 24 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateDeviceParameters+15 (+0x1b)

[ 75 13 68 49 64 65 50 57:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1128-807f1129 2 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateDeviceParameters+2e (+0x19)

[ 57 6a:00 00 ]
807f112b-807f113a 16 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateDeviceParameters+31 (+0x03)

[ 56 e8 97 bd ff ff 8a 45:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f113c-807f1146 11 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateDeviceParameters+42 (+0x11)

[ 88 46 08 5f 8b c6 5e 5b:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1148-807f1158 17 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateDeviceParameters+4e (+0x0c)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f115a-807f1164 11 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeDeviceParameters+c (+0x12)

[ 75 08 8b 4d 0c 89 48 04:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1166-807f1171 12 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeDeviceParameters+18 (+0x0c)

[ ff 75 0c ff 15 48 f2 7e:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1173-807f1181 15 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeDeviceParameters+25 (+0x0d)

[ cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff 55:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1183-807f1197 21 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateTargetInfo+b (+0x10)

[ 53 8b 5d 10 56 8b 75 0c:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f119a-807f11bf 38 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateTargetInfo+22 (+0x17)

[ c0 88 5d fd e8 ad b4 ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f11c2-807f11c7 6 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateTargetInfo+4a (+0x28)

[ fe 46 01 83 65 f8:00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f11c9-807f11da 18 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateTargetInfo+51 (+0x07)

[ eb 07 56 57 e8 0c b5 ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f11dc-807f11f5 26 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateTargetInfo+64 (+0x13)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f11f8-807f1201 10 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeTargetInfo+16 (+0x1c)

[ 8b 1f 8d 44 86 08 8b 08:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1203-807f120b 9 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeTargetInfo+21 (+0x0b)

[ 56 51 e8 d4 b4 ff ff 83:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f120d-807f121c 16 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeTargetInfo+2b (+0x0a)

[ 53 56 e8 3a ff ff ff fe:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f121e-807f1234 23 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeTargetInfo+3c (+0x11)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1236-807f125d 40 bytes - ataport!IdeComputeCheckSum+12 (+0x18)

[ e8 37 7b ff ff 8b f8 6a:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f125f-807f128c 46 bytes - ataport!IdeComputeCheckSum+3b (+0x29)

[ cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff 55:00 78 81 0c 01 40 84 0c ]
807f128e-807f1290 3 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+2a (+0x2f)

[ 1f 66 3d:65 00 72 ]
807f1292-807f1296 5 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+2e (+0x04)

[ 01 75 06 81 cb:00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1298 - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+34 (+0x06)

[ 02:94 ]
807f129a-807f12a8 15 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+36 (+0x02)

[ 00 56 e8 bb 1f 00 00 84:01 95 eb 12 00 0c 80 37 ]
807f12ab-807f12c2 24 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+47 (+0x11)

[ 83 7d 10 01 75 54 8a 86:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f12c4 - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+60 (+0x19)

[ 00:08 ]
807f12c6-807f12dc 23 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+62 (+0x02)

[ 40 74 0f f6 86 ae 00 00:00 00 e0 a9 60 9d 7a 33 ]
807f12df-807f12e9 11 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+7b (+0x19)

[ a8 04 74 0b f6 06 80 74:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f12eb - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+87 (+0x0c)

[ 20:00 ]
807f12ee-807f12f5 8 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+8a (+0x03)

[ a8 20 75 13 0f b7 86 a6:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
WARNING: !chkimg output was truncated to 50 lines. Invoke !chkimg without '-lo [num_lines]' to view entire output.

3661 errors : !ataport (807f1006-807f1fff)

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME: memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME: memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR: LARGE

STACK_COMMAND: .cxr 0xffffffff833cf954 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE

BUCKET_ID: MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

eax=00000001 ebx=85b2ddc0 ecx=00000000 edx=8207eb85 esi=857b6958 edi=85b300e0
eip=807f1a56 esp=833cfd20 ebp=833cfd30 iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008 ss=0010 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=0030 gs=0000 efl=00010202
ataport!IdePortScanChannel:
807f1a56 0000 add byte ptr [eax],al ds:0023:00000001=??
ChildEBP RetAddr Args to Child
833cfd1c 807f5e8d 85b300e0 820fde7c 85b30028 ataport!IdePortScanChannel (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
833cfd30 8218c85a 85b30028 85b31300 84da4580 ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+0x3d (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
833cfd44 82078fa0 85b2ddc0 00000000 84da4580 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
833cfd7c 822254e0 85b2ddc0 833c4680 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
833cfdc0 8209159e 82078ea3 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
start end module name
80203000 8020a000 pciide pciide.sys unavailable (00000000)
8020a000 80219000 volmgr volmgr.sys unavailable (00000000)
80219000 80221000 msisadrv msisadrv.sys unavailable (00000000)
80221000 8022a000 WMILIB WMILIB.SYS unavailable (00000000)
8022a000 8026d000 acpi acpi.sys unavailable (00000000)
8026d000 8027a000 WDFLDR WDFLDR.SYS unavailable (00000000)
8027a000 802b5000 CLFS CLFS.SYS unavailable (00000000)
802b5000 802bd000 BOOTVID BOOTVID.dll unavailable (00000000)
802bd000 802c6000 PSHED PSHED.dll unavailable (00000000)
802c6000 802ce000 kdcom kdcom.dll unavailable (00000000)
80402000 8040f000 nvstor nvstor.sys unavailable (00000000)
8040f000 80417000 atapi atapi.sys unavailable (00000000)
80417000 80461000 volmgrx volmgrx.sys unavailable (00000000)
80461000 8046f000 PCIIDEX PCIIDEX.SYS unavailable (00000000)
8046f000 8047f000 mountmgr mountmgr.sys unavailable (00000000)
8047f000 804a4000 pci pci.sys unavailable (00000000)
804a4000 8051f000 Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys unavailable (00000000)
8051f000 80600000 CI CI.dll unavailable (00000000)
80603000 80612000 mup mup.sys Thu Nov 02 01:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
80612000 80621000 partmgr partmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
80621000 80629000 spldr spldr.sys Wed Oct 25 15:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
80629000 80654000 msrpc msrpc.sys unavailable (00000000)
80654000 80758000 ndis ndis.sys Thu Nov 02 01:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
80758000 80760b40 PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Mon Jul 24 17:18:21 2006 (44C5634D)
80761000 80771000 fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 01:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
80771000 807a2000 fltmgr fltmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 01:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
807a2000 807e2000 storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
807e2000 80800000 ataport ataport.SYS Fri Jan 18 19:01:56 2008 (47916824)
81e05000 81e0e000 crcdisk crcdisk.sys Thu Nov 02 01:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
81e0e000 81e1f000 disk disk.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
81e1f000 81e55000 volsnap volsnap.sys Thu Oct 25 19:04:17 2007 (47214B21)
81e55000 81ebf000 ksecdd ksecdd.sys Thu Nov 02 01:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
81ebf000 81fc7000 Ntfs Ntfs.sys Sun Dec 16 01:31:37 2007 (4764F079)
81fc7000 82000000 NETIO NETIO.SYS Sun Jan 13 19:17:13 2008 (478AD439)
82000000 823a1000 nt ntkrpamp.exe Tue Oct 23 18:45:00 2007 (471EA39C)
823a1000 823d5000 hal halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 01:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
829ba000 829db000 CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
829db000 82a00000 ecache ecache.sys Thu Nov 02 01:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.

Unloaded modules:
01a4ba50 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4ba50
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00bcb298 00000000 Unknown_Module_00bcb298
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4be88 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4be88
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bdb0 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bdb0
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bdf8 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bdf8
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bdb0 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bdb0
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00bcb298 00000000 Unknown_Module_00bcb298
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bd20 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bd20
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bc00 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bc00
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bc48 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bc48
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bc48 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bc48
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bc00 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bc00
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00bcb298 00000000 Unknown_Module_00bcb298
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bb70 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bb70
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4ba50 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4ba50
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4ba98 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4ba98
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4ba98 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4ba98
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Closing open log file C:\debuglog.txt
```


now i have set my computer to boot /DEBUG, and now every time it boots into DEBUG instead of vista it locks up. it seems to run okay in regular vista though. any help would be greatly appreciated. =]


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi cj1394 - 

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

I know that a BSOD is not fun - for you as the user anyway. As for me, I usually look at such as an opportunity to possibly learn something new - with the hope that a solution will be at hand - for you. So let's see what we can do here to get this computer up and running for you once and for all. It horrified me to read that you have experienced problems with this system since it was just one month old. May I ask why you just didn't return it and get a new one (or was that not an option)?

Anyway, I would like to get my hands on those memory dumps to read the results first-hand and possibly run them through some other programs. I can see that there appears to be problems with some of the Kernel symbols - either they are missing or corrupted - but you do seem to have the symbol path itself correct. This could be related to a hardware problem within your system - I'm just not sure at this time.

Before we do anything with the memory dumps, there are a few things that I would like for you do first as one item that I see within the report you posted is possible memory corruption - which could be the RAM itself or the page file on the hard drive. Again, it is premature to speculate on any of this.

First, I would like for you to make sure that your system is set up to capture any new memory dumps that a BSOD would leave and not over-write any existing ones. Please refer to the following screen shot for instructions (make sure your system settings are the same as those on page 2):











.

Now, go into MSCONFIG (START | type msconfig.exe into the Start Search box | click on msconfig.exe and then answer the UAC prompt) and on the first screen (the "General" tab) make sure that "Normal Startup" is selected. I believe this will clear the DEBUG option - if not just re-boot into Vista normally - but make sure ALL programs are running on start-up.

After you have done that, I would like for you to run a memory test so that we can either rule in or rule out RAM as a possible cause here. Please use Memtest86+ found HERE. I know this will take many hours to complete. A user on another BSOD case reported that it ran for over 7 hours.

I'm sure that you have already done so - but did you run "chkdsk /r" on the hard drive(s)? 

Also - have you made any adjustments to the paging file? Do you have any memory sticks or USB devices connected? If so, disconnect them before running the memory test.

Last question (I promise - for this post at least) - did you add, replace or modify any of the hardware on your system?

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

JC

[/QUOTE]


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

thank you for such a quick reply,
let me answer your questions in order.
i did not return it because every time i restarted it from the disk read errors it worked fine. 
i will attatch the only mini dump i have so far to this message. 
now i tried to do what you said to do in the picture, however the box to uncheck the "overwrite any existing file" is unclickable. how should i fix that? and when i hit ok it said "there was an unexpected error in the property page. the request is not supported. {0x80070032} Please close the property page and try again." what does this mean?
also, "normal startup" was already selected.
i have ran memtest multiple times, it came out clean every time.
i have also ran "chkdsk /r" before as well.
i do not have any other devices connected to the comp other than the monitor, keyboard, and mouse.
the only hardware i have replaced was the hard drive hp sent me, and the new power supply that was recommended for me since the 300 watt one that came with the computer was too small.
and dont worry about the questions, ask as many as needed.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi cj1394 - 

There is only one memory dump file in the folder c:\windows\minidump?


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

yes only one


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

cj1394 said:


> i did not return it because every time i restarted it from the disk read errors it worked fine.


I asked about returning it because it was so new. There was nothing implied by my question - please know that. It was more curiosity than anything else.

What do you mean by "... disk read errors it worked fine "? Does this mean there were no errors initially when booting from the hard drive?




cj1394 said:


> now i tried to do what you said to do in the picture, however the box to uncheck the "overwrite any existing file" is unclickable. how should i fix that? and when i hit ok it said "there was an unexpected error in the property page. the request is not supported. {0x80070032} Please close the property page and try again." what does this mean?


Are all of the other selections in screen #2 the same? The box about overwriting the previous file is checked and "shaded" - so you cannot change it?




cj1394 said:


> i have ran memtest multiple times, it came out clean every time.
> i have also ran "chkdsk /r" before as well.


Did you use memtest86+ or the Windows Memory Diagnostic tool - or some other product?




cj1394 said:


> i do not have any other devices connected to the comp other than the monitor, keyboard, and mouse.
> the only hardware i have replaced was the hard drive hp sent me, and the new power supply that was recommended for me since the 300 watt one that came with the computer was too small.


So all of these items (power supply notwithstanding) either came with the computer that you purchased or were sent to you after the fact by HP? Where did you get the power supply from and what brand is it?

jcgriff2


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

well every time i hit the power button on the "disk read error" screen and then hit it again to turn it back on it would work.
i changed everything in 2 to what u said, except the "overwriting the previous file" box is shaded and i cannot change it.
i used both memtest and windows diagnostic to play it safe.
other than the power supply, everything on the computer came from HP. I bought the power supply from a radio shack, and it is a 600 watt thermaltake purepower.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the "disk read error" screen - does this come up during boot-up?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi again cj1394 - 

I see it is from Sunday, March 16, 2008 11:00 hours - and the system up-time was just over 9 hours. What has been happening in the last month since then? Have you had other BSODs (before or after that)?

When was Vista last installed on this system - i.e., have you ever re-formatted the hard drive (using Windows to partition it) and re-installed Vista?

Please go into the same system window as the memory dump settings - but select the first one - the settings for the page file. Please tell me what is on that page.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

> Sorry, I'm not familiar with the "disk read error" screen - does this come up during boot-up?


this screen appears after the blue hp screen during boot-up. is completly states "Disk Read Error. Press Ctrl-Alt-Delete to restart."



> I see it is from Sunday, March 16, 2008 11:00 hours - and the system up-time was just over 9 hours. What has been happening in the last month since then? Have you had other BSODs (before or after that)?


I have had a few blue screens since then. however, that is the only one that has left a minidump. Most of the time all that happens is that the entire screen freezes without any way tto fix it. it freezes up at random, but happens more whenever i choose to boot it /DEBUG.



> Please go into the same system window as the memory dump settings - but select the first one - the settings for the page file. Please tell me what is on that page.


i am not quite sure where you are trying to send me, as i do not se any settings for the page files. however, i have figured out a way to uncheck the "overwrite any existing file" box, completing everything you told me to do in the picture. also, when i hit ok, no error showed this time.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi again cj1394 - 

I'd like to see the page file setting area of your system. It is in the same screen as the memory dump setting.

Here are the instructions for the page file setting screen (see thye thumbnail below):

START | type SystemPropertiesAdvanced.exe in the start search box | select it from the area up top. The first screen as shown below should appear. Then click on the Advances tab | then click on settings - but the first one this time labeled "Performance". This will bring you into the second screen. Then click on "Change...". Screen #3 will appear. What are your system's numbers located at the bottom under "Total paging fIle size for all drives"?

THUMBNAIL



Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

hello,
The total page files are:
Minimum allowed: 16 mb
Recommended: 2875 mb
Currently Allocated 2217 mb


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

i forgot to mention, i have never reformatted the hard drive


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi again cj1394 - 

The size of the page file looks fine to me.

I ran the BSOD memory dump. While I do see memory corruption present (the wording), I don't believe it to be related to RAM - I think it has to do with the hard drive - possible corruption of the page file. But there are other items that can produce this BSOD as well.

The STOP error code that I found in the dump translates to 0x0000007E. This is usually indicative of a hard drive issue - like not enough HDD space, a BIOS issue, a problem with wiring - something having to do with the hard drive. I see areas in the dumps (threads) containing the letters "ide" and "atapi" - again - related to the hard drive. I did not find the atapi.sys driver specifically mentioned as the probable cause of the BSOD. 

I'd like for you to run the system file checker/repair utility from an elevated command prompt - 

START | type cmd.exe in the Start Search box | select Run as Administrator | then type the following:

sfc /scannow (space after sfc)

then let it run.

Please let me know of the results.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi cj1394 - 

There are two items that I would like from you, please. (1) A Belarc Advisor report saved in "mht" format (Top right of Internet Explorer screen; Page; Saved as; save as mht), as a web page or as a Word document. You can download Belarc HERE; (2) A DXDiag report - START | type dxdiag into the Start Search box | right-click on dxdiag.exe | select Run as Administrator | respond to User Access Control prompt. Then save this report as a text file. My results will then be posted here in this thread.

Please refer to my PM for my email address. Please make sure to place your screen name in the subject area and a link to this thread in the body of the email. DO NOT post them as the Belarc report contains secure system information. Thanks.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Also - it would be interesting to know exactly what chipset is on the motherboard.
HP states that it's a GeForce 6150 LE - but that's only the graphics part, AFAIK.

Please Download and run *PC Wizard* and see what it says about the chipset.


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

hello eneles,
PC Wizard said: 
> Chipset : nVidia nForce 410

>> General Information
NorthBridge (SPP) : nVidia nForce 410
NorthBridge : AMD K8 Bridge
SouthBridge (MCP) : nVidia nForce 410/430 MCP

>> NorthBridge Information
Architecture : Northbridge
Manufacturer : nVidia (Hewlett-Packard Company)
Codename : C51
Revision : A2

>> NorthBridge Information
Architecture : Northbridge
Manufacturer : AMD
Revision : 00
Bus Speed : 200.4 MHz
HT Link : 1002.1 MHz
HyperTransport Clock : 1000 MHz
Upstream : 16-bit
Downstream : 16-bit
HTT max. Support : 2000 MHz
RAM max. Support : DDR2 (800 MHz)

>> Memory Information
Type : DDR2-SDRAM PC2-4300
Frequency : 267.2 MHz
DRAM/FSB Ratio : CPU/9
Supported Channels : Dual (128-bit)
Activated Channels : Dual
ECC Diagnostic : No
CAS Latency (tCL) : 4 clocks
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 4 clocks
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 4 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 12 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) : 17 clocks
Command Rate : 1 T
Shared Memory (video) : Yes

>> Physical Capabilities
Multi-Processor : No
128-bit RAM : Yes
ECC : Yes - Disabled
ChipKill ECC : Yes - Disabled
HTC : Yes
UnGanging Support : No
Multi VID Plane : No
DRAM Scrub Rate : Disabled
L3 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled
L2 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled
L1 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled

>> APIC Information
Version : 1.01
Maximum Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler enabled : No

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : No
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
New Capability List : Yes
PCI Support : Hyper-Transport
PCI Support : Hyper-Transport


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks.
It's a GeForce 6150LE / nForce 410 chipset.
Try installing the chipset driver from nVidia - create a system restore point before you do that.
Driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winvista32_15.01.html


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

hello eneles,
i downloaded the driver, the system is working fine for now, but sometimes it takes time for it to freeze, so i will update if anything happens later. only strange thing is, is that i had a Leopard-ish theme installed on my computer, and after i downloaded it, the Leopard theme never showed up and in the themes section in control panel it shows up, but just shows the vista theme. now this is not a problem at all, i just switched it back to regular vista, but i just wanted to put that up if it meant anything.

also to jcgriff2,
i have sent the emails, just FYI.


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

UPDATE: 5 minutes later entire comp froze. I am going to let the computer sit for a while to see if anything happens, so i am posting this from my laptop.


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

im sorry, just ONE more thing. i forgot you could zip files, so i zipped the CBS.log and i attatched it to this post.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

eneles said:


> Thanks.
> It's a GeForce 6150LE / nForce 410 chipset.
> Try installing the chipset driver from nVidia - create a system restore point before you do that.
> Driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winvista32_15.01.html





Hi cj1394 - 

I picked up the reports.

Did you install the chipset driver that eneles mentioned?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

yes, i did install the driver. however, after about 5 minutes, the computer froze. so i do not think that helped.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi again cj1394 - 

I went through the CBS report - there was one file that it could not repair as the backup copy was also corrupted or at least the system believes it to be.

Here is what I found in that massive CBS log file:


```
2008-04-16 15:08:46, Info                  CSI    0000006f [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20{10}]"artuic.h1s" of Microsoft-Windows-Help-Artuic.Resources, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture = [l:10{5}]"en-US", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2008-04-16 15:08:48, Info                  CSI    00000071 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20{10}]"artuic.h1s" of Microsoft-Windows-Help-Artuic.Resources, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture = [l:10{5}]"en-US", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2008-04-16 15:14:16, Info                  CSI    00000167 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20{10}]"artuic.h1s" of Microsoft-Windows-Help-Artuic.Resources, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture = [l:10{5}]"en-US", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2008-04-16 15:14:19, Info                  CSI    00000171 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20{10}]"artuic.h1s" of Microsoft-Windows-Help-Artuic.Resources, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture = [l:10{5}]"en-US", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2008-04-16 15:14:20, Info                  CSI    0000018a [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20{10}]"artuic.h1s" of Microsoft-Windows-Help-Artuic.Resources, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture = [l:10{5}]"en-US", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2008-04-16 15:14:22, Info                  CSI    00000194 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20{10}]"artuic.h1s" of Microsoft-Windows-Help-Artuic.Resources, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture = [l:10{5}]"en-US", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
```
These five items above show the results of the sfc attempts to repair the file "artuic.hs1". It could not due to a "hash mismatch". This simply means that the MD5 Hash or Message Digest 5 (128 bit encryption developed in 1991 - typically expressed in 32 hexadecimal characters) checksum or like a signature - does not match the information that Windows has about it -for any copy of the file in your system. 

I also see the words "Processor" and "Intel" there - I don't know their relevance, if any, at this time. Did the chipset update go OK?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Look in Device manager >> IDE controllers.
If an nVidia driver is installed there >> uninstall it and let Windows use the generic driver.


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

the chipset update went up okay, it did not help, and it did not hurt, it went fine.
and eneles, as soon as i am able to get back to my desktop i will update you one the IDE controllers, as i am away from my house for a few days.


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

hello again,
sorry for the delay. i uninstalled the nVidia driver and i let it use the generic ones. now, i restarted it, and it booted up ok, but the computer seemed jumpy, glitchy, and slower than normal. its nothing huge, just it doesnt seem normal. anyway, is there anything else i should do?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't understand why the computer's "behaviour" should change when you have no IDE drives.

Do you still get BSODs?


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

i dont understand it either. it just seems that all actions on the computer seem slowed down a tad, and it seems a little slow on boot up. but its running ok for now. i have not gotten any BSODs, but sometimes it took a few weeks to get one.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

OK. Keep us updated.


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

well, i had another BSOD sometime overnight. it had the same errors as before. unfortunately, the BSOD didn't leave a minidump. where should i go from here?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know... :sigh:

Since this computer has been troublesome from day 1, I think you have to contact HP again.

Perhaps jcgriff has some suggestions...


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

its okay, thanks for your help.
i might contact HP again, but they were so unhelpful that i doubt they would do any good.
if jcgriff2 had anymore suggestions, that would be great. otherwise, im just gonna keep trying.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi again cj1394 - 

I don't have anything else right now, unfortunately. I have your file in the "unresolved" folder that I go through each day - and I do see it. If I come across anything I will pass it on. As eneles said - HP - I would really push them. You have followed everything we have suggested here and then some. I'm sure that some items may have mirrored those of HP support while others were in addition to it. I just think that if this could not be solved here during this 8 day intensive period with all of the eyes that have seen it... well I won't never say never - but I would try to get a new system at this point. 

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

hello,
thank you 2 for all the help you guys have given me. and i might give HP a call later to just see what they think. i wouldnt say never either, but im out of hope and effort for it. and a new system, that sounds like a rather good idea. again, thank you for all of the help.


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

hello,
i just wanted to update this. today i got a new BSOD, and i'm only going to state the basic information, not the paragraphs that go with every BSOD:

```
DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Technical information:
*** STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x00000014, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x8298B526)
***  nvstor32.sys - Address 8298B526 base at 82980000, DateStamp 4627cc9b
Collecting data for crash dump...
Initializing disk for crash dump...
Physical memory dump complete.
Physical memory dump FAILED with status 0xC0000001
Contact your system admin or technical support group for further assistance.
```
now the only thing that stands out to me is the "Physical memory dump FAILED." any ideas?
sorry that i cannot check my computer more right now as i am late for my job.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

:sigh:

It's the nVidia controller driver - again.

Try this patch: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3340227&dlc=en

Create a system restore point before you install the patch.


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

hello again,
well i like listening to your instructions, because i like the idea of the chance that it will get fixed. Unfortunately, i have not been able to use the computer long enough without a BSOD/disk read error/disk boot failure in order to install the new driver. however, i will keep attempting it. also, i recieved an error message i have not recieved before that showed up on vista a few minutes ago before it showed "disk read error":
explorer.exe-application error
"The instruction at 0x762ad7e5 referenced memory at 0x762ad7e5. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0xc000000e.

Click on OK to terminate the program"

now i just put this up because i did not recieve this before.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Just kidding...

That computer is so unstable... You must be a very patient person.

Please run *MemTest* if you haven't done that already.

And - a conversation with HP. :sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

If you do get in that system long enough, grab the event logs - 54 if possible - just zip them up. If time won't allow, look to get the first (application) and last (system).

bye for now

jcgriff2


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

hello,
i have ran memtest before, it always came out clean. and i do have enough time to grab the event logs, but could you please be a little more specific on which ones i should save? thanks. also, it shows i have had 26,169 error events. is that a large amount of error events?
thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

.

Hi. . .

The events are not all "errors". There are 3 types - Informational (white), Warning (yellow) and Severe (red). Go after the very first log (application) and the very last (system) - assuming alphabetic order. Any of them just may be important, though, regardless of size. They are pre-allocated.

Thanks. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

hello again,
okay, when you say alphabetical order, im assuming you mean by the source, because i do not see any other way of sorting it by a title. i have attatched the .txt's to this message


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was referring to the filenames themselves. If you can get more of these logs... it may be helpful. I recently found a BSOD cause in the anti-virus log and another one in a performance data log. There's just no telling. We can begin with these.

regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cj1394 (Apr 15, 2008)

ohh, okay, sorry.

i know this is not what you asked for, but this stands out to me. with the red error symbol, there are 76 of the exact same error with the source ACPI. they all state:
Event ID 6
IRQARB: ACPI BIOS does not contain an IRQ for the device in PCI slot 4, function 0. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

another thing that stands out is that there are 542 red errors from VSS under applications stating something similar to the two event logs i have attached to this message.

another large amount of red errors that i have found under system is from atapi. there are 7,992 errors from atapi to be exact. they ALL state the following:
Event ID 11
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2

i will keep scanning these to see if there is anymore absurdly large amounts of anything, and i will update.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi cj...

Please don' let me disturb you. Please go on reading those logs.

Have you checked the Device Manager lately? Look for any red/yellow flags.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

